# Pegoretti- Wish I didn't see this.



## High Gear

http://www.ciclistica.it/2005/11/la-reincarnazione-dellinizio.html


----------



## BunnV

Why?


----------



## High Gear

Smoking. It's like watching Richard Sachs lighting his cig with a torch. Cycling + healthy lifestyle.


----------



## BunnV

That's what I thought....
He's not very fit looking either. I heard he has blood cancer too


----------



## rubbersoul

Classy..


----------



## velodog

Shux, the guy builds 'em he don't ride 'em.
I'm pretty sure Ugo DeRosa smokes too. 

Choice is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Siado

Better not buy anything from Trek, Specialized, or any other brand then...I'm pretty sure somebody smokes who works for them...

My Respo is the most incredible frame I've ever ridden. Quite honestly, short of being a mass-murderer or molesting school children, I don't care what Dario does. His work is phenomenal and his personality shows through in it.


----------



## raymonda

That picture was from 2005. I hope he is not smoking today,


----------



## pacificaslim

I agree with Redd Foxx: _"Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in hospitals dying of nothing."_


----------



## NShore

He is Italian so of course he smokes.


----------



## rubbersoul

Its not just that he smokes, but he looks like an unkept slob. Long greasy hair dressed like a hobo etc. Business is image, and I'd steer clear.


----------



## pacificaslim

He's not supposed to be a businessman. He is an artist.


----------



## velodog

rubbersoul said:


> Its not just that he smokes, but he looks like an unkept slob. Long greasy hair dressed like a hobo etc. Business is image, and I'd steer clear.


For Petes sake, he works in a shop mitering and brazing steel. A little welding too. Oh, and let us not forget his painting.
He's dressed as well as he needs in that environment.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Himm. . .*



rubbersoul said:


> Its not just that he smokes, but he looks like an unkept slob. Long greasy hair dressed like a hobo etc. Business is image, and I'd steer clear.


You should note that artistic and gifted people are usually oddly dressed. Look at you typical rich rock star, and you'll not see khakis and a collard shirt.


----------



## High Gear

QQUIKM3 said:


> You should note that artistic and gifted people are usually oddly dressed. Look at you typical rich rock star, and you'll not see khakis and a collard shirt.


You are right. Take a look at Jackson Pollock.


----------



## Terex

I thought you were talking about the article, where he explains that building frames isn't any big deal. All you need is some simple and inexpensive equipment. And practice.


----------



## bent steel

Dario is cooler than any vegan in a three piece suit building bamboo bikes. I'd imagine that inhaling all of the gases from welding, painting and brazing effected his health a lot more than cigarettes.


----------



## ETWN Stu

pacificaslim said:


> He's not supposed to be a businessman. He is an artist.


Spot on there!

What do people want him to dress like...A business banker or something? Can imagine him wearing a micro fibre suit to the workshop for some serious wielding.


----------



## afie

rubbersoul said:


> Its not just that he smokes, but he looks like an unkept slob. Long greasy hair dressed like a hobo etc. Business is image, and I'd steer clear.


WTF? You need to stop before you continue to reinforce negative american stereotypes.

"Business is image"??? Mating call of someone that has no talent and has to rely on appearance.


----------



## ashpelham

afie said:


> WTF? You need to stop before you continue to reinforce negative american stereotypes.
> 
> "Business is image"??? Mating call of someone that has no talent and has to rely on appearance.


Doing a little stereotyping in your own right, say chap? I'm sure plenty of people have been given an unfair intial judgement due to their unconventional appearance, but these days, it seems it's fashionable (pun intended) to slam those who take pride in a neat, tidy, put together outward appearance.

No matter the exterior, no one has an excuse to be dirty on the inside. Or to walk around judging unknown individuals on first sight.


----------



## AndyMc2006

If I were buying his frames I would be less interested in his appearance and more in the quality of the frame, was it exactly as ordered? I would also be concerned with how long it takes him to deliver my frame. Being an artist is not an excuse to miss delivery dates and be accountable to no one. If you say 12 weeks, thats when I expect to take delivery of the frame, poor preparation and planning on a builders part should not be the customers problem.


----------



## thechriswebb

I don't care what people look like or how they dress and nothing in that picture would make me reconsider buying his frames. However, there is something about smoking; I have seen beautiful women walking down the street that when I see them put a cigarette in their mouth they might as well turn green and grow a long warty wicked witch of the west nose. Yuck.


----------



## lewdvig

Hey guys, meet Smokey. He is a Luigino that survived a bike shop fire (smoke damage) we became friends yesterday when his old friend (owner of said bike shop) decided to move on to a plastic Cinelli. 

With one single ride I knew we would be BFFF.




























The saddle and post are temporary. I have a Ti Selcof post and will order a Brooks saddle (will be my first).


----------



## High Gear

Just love the "Old World" colors, and that fork crown is killer! 




lewdvig said:


> Hey guys, meet Smokey. He is a Luigino that survived a bike shop fire (smoke damage) we became friends yesterday when his old friend (owner of said bike shop) decided to move on to a plastic Cinelli.
> 
> With one single ride I knew we would be BFFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saddle and post are temporary. I have a Ti Selcof post and will order a Brooks saddle (will be my first).


----------



## lewdvig

Thanks! I seriously won the lottery when I got this. I am very grateful, it's next owner will be my son... many years from now.

If anyone has ideas for 'wine' coloured saddles let me know. Brooks does not have a perfect match. Maybe a suede Regal with rivets.


----------



## High Gear

*Found one!*

Pretty cool looking too.


Paul Smith Collaboration | Kashimax Aero Saddle




lewdvig said:


> Thanks! I seriously won the lottery when I got this. I am very grateful, it's next owner will be my son... many years from now.
> 
> If anyone has ideas for 'wine' coloured saddles let me know. Brooks does not have a perfect match. Maybe a suede Regal with rivets.


----------



## High Gear

*maybe green?*

Kashimax Five Gold NJS Saddle Lt Blue | eBay


----------



## High Gear

Or make your own from Kashimax..

????????????KASHIMAX / aero / BMX Wine


----------



## lewdvig

Cool thanks!


----------



## High Gear

*Found another saddle for you.*

NEW Fizik Aliante Saddle // Road Mountain Race Bike MTB 140mm Maroon Kium Rails | eBay



lewdvig said:


> Cool thanks!


----------



## Mike Overly

lewdvig said:


> Hey guys, meet Smokey. He is a Luigino that survived a bike shop fire (smoke damage) we became friends yesterday when his old friend (owner of said bike shop) decided to move on to a plastic Cinelli.
> 
> With one single ride I knew we would be BFFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The saddle and post are temporary. I have a Ti Selcof post and will order a Brooks saddle (will be my first).


A rescue bike . I agree with the others -- color scheme is gorgeous.


----------

